# Cheapest place to buy wheel woolies



## Calum90 (Aug 2, 2012)

As title says really, after a set of wheel woolies, anyone know the cheapest place to get them from?

Thanks


----------



## rizo (Jul 14, 2012)

i got mine on ebay


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Elite are selling them for £35.99 in there specials section and then use the discount code for a bit more off


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

http://www.zainoeurope.com/index.php?_g=co&_a=cart

use my discount code heavenlydetail2012 and they should be quite cheap.


----------



## Calum90 (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks guys


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Id like to look at some and hoping someone will have them at waxstock :thumb:


----------



## chowy (Apr 24, 2006)

Bugger... Just paid £38 for these myself 

Should have asked the same question before buying them... Live and learn


----------



## Dave777 (Mar 19, 2012)

But has anyone got the new improved ones yet?


----------



## mlgt (Apr 11, 2008)

Is there any info on the improved ones? If so where are they sold?


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

slineclean said:


> Id like to look at some and hoping someone will have them at waxstock :thumb:


We'll have them available at Waxstock at a special show price.  :thumb:

Alex


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm interested in wheel woolies and espy if they are on offer:thumb:


----------



## Calum90 (Aug 2, 2012)

What's the diffrence in the new and improved ones?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Calum90 said:


> What's the diffrence in the new and improved ones?


Whatever it is if it even is its irrelevant because the wheel woolies in their present state are superb and i wouldnt change them at all , on my 3rd year with mine now.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Calum90 said:


> What's the diffrence in the new and improved ones?


The middle sized head has a handle the same length as the biggest sized head.










Given that the middle sized head is the most useful for most peoples wheels, it is a HUGE improvement.

I would try and find these new improved ones given that they should last many years, I would want to buy the better brushes first time round. :thumb:


----------



## mlgt (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks for the comparison. Duly noted.


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

amiller said:


> The middle sized head has a handle the same length as the biggest sized head.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you know anyone that sells the new ones.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Wheel woolies have their own website & facebook & twitter accounts 

Made by Braun Brush, the new ones are called Adam's Wheel Woolies and have 'Adams by Braun Brush' stamped on the handles.

The peeps from waxattack were recently looking to bring them into the UK.

Hope that helps :thumb:


----------



## Dave777 (Mar 19, 2012)

I have sent Braun Brush an email to ask re UK suppliers, will post if get any ideas.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Good egg Dave777 :thumb:


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I bought my Wheel Woolies from Polished Bliss and they are Braun ones


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

All Wheel Woolies are manufactured by 'Braun Brushes'.

The newer Adam's woolies are 'Braun Brushes' too


----------



## chowy (Apr 24, 2006)

Shinyvec said:


> I bought my Wheel Woolies from Polished Bliss and they are Braun ones


I got mine from Polished Bliss a couple of weeks back and although it's stamped on Braun brushes, they are not the new ones like in the picture where the middle brush has the longer handle and doesn't have "ADAM" stampted on it....


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

I heard the Adam's Wheel Woolies won't be stocked over here as it's too costly to import them.


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

I emailed Adams woolies and they quoted $46 something for postage. 

So $49.95 & $46 p&p

Looking at aleast $95+ 

so how much is the $ to the £ today?

Asked if they got a uk stockest and the person said the closest is the netherlands


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

slineclean said:


> so how much is the $ to the £ today?


http://bit.ly/Nk2el3


----------



## Dave777 (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks Shinyvec, are they definitely the new ones with the longer handled medium one? Nothing heard from Braun Brush but time zone issues there!!


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Dave777 said:


> Thanks Shinyvec, are they definitely the new ones with the longer handled medium one? Nothing heard from Braun Brush but time zone issues there!!


Mine are the old style ones as well as I got mine earlier in the year before the new style were mentioned. I have not had any problems using them and the middle sized one is my favorite as it just slides between the brake caliper and wheel and reaches the back of the wheel, but my wheels are standard Vectra C SRI 17" alloys.


----------



## RSTsteve (Jul 28, 2010)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> http://www.zainoeurope.com/index.php?_g=co&_a=cart
> 
> use my discount code heavenlydetail2012 and they should be quite cheap.


Just ordered mine using this. :thumb:


----------



## Dave777 (Mar 19, 2012)

Got this reply from Braun Brush, not a lot of use!!

Thank you for your inquiry about Wheel Woolies. For more information about Wheel Woolies and to see what is perhaps the best Wheel Woolie video on the internet, you may visit the Polished Bliss, UK web site or, email their company director, Angela Cooper. 

Best regards,
Peter Lassen

Will try and contact Polished Bliss!


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Messaged the Netherlands and they have 60 euros and roughly 24 euros p&p.

Did quick look on google and 60euros is roughly £47.


----------



## KmChoPs (Nov 1, 2010)

Shopping list for Waxstock getting bigger ?


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Update from Polished Bliss - sounds promising peeps :thumb:



Rich @ PB said:


> We currently stock the standard version of the wheel woolies. However, we have just ordered our first batch of the new premium woolies, and we should these in stock in around 2-3 weeks time. They will be a little bit more expensive, but the additional usability (particularly of the medium sized woolie) will counter this.


----------



## Dave777 (Mar 19, 2012)

Got another email from Braun

Your inquiry has prompted other inquiries for a Wheel Woolie brush kit with a larger medium brush similar to the Adam’s Polishes WW kits. Although we have not as yet shipped the new medium WW brush to the UK, my feeling is, it’s only a matter of time before we do and you can purchase a new WW kit from Polished Bliss. I’m sure Adam’s Polishes ships to the UK if you’re need is more urgent.

Peter Lassen

Braun Brush Company


----------



## Dave777 (Mar 19, 2012)

And, more importantly, Polished Bliss seem to be taking this on and trying to stock them. 
Well done to Polished Bliss and their Director! Fingers crossed they will succeed soon.


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

The premium ones have now been bought and paid for, and should be on our shelves in 2-3 weeks time. In the meantime, I've just put our remaining stock of the standard ones on special offer...


----------



## Bmwjc (Apr 2, 2012)

Rich @ PB said:


> The premium ones have now been bought and paid for, and should be on our shelves in 2-3 weeks time. In the meantime, I've just put our remaining stock of the standard ones on special offer...


Just purchased them. Great offer


----------



## quagmire (Apr 25, 2010)

Rich @ PB said:


> The premium ones have now been bought and paid for, and should be on our shelves in 2-3 weeks time. In the meantime, I've just put our remaining stock of the standard ones on special offer...


ffs been holding out for the new ones then caved last week aghhh


----------



## sbhUK (Aug 21, 2012)

Any idea on the price of the new ones???


----------



## Dave777 (Mar 19, 2012)

Great news Polished Bliss.


----------

